# Backseat spam Viewswagen/Podium



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Hi all,

Please no gripes abut one star reviews, advert in backseat, pax reporting to uber, Etc.

Just looking for who is actually using, or interested in this.

http://www.viewswagen.com/
This one is already in the wild, I need a compatible backseat tablet to test with. 
Looks like you could even enter addresses in between pax on it. 
Uses the phone you already use as a controller to pass the route to the tablet, tablet shows relevant ads. 
you provide the hardware and internet, "Up to $500/Mo)
You can pick up a compatible tablet for $100 off craigslist. Strap it to the back of a seat however.

http://www.podiumlabs.com/
Not out yet, up to $200/Mo
They provide tablet, you provide internet
same loophole

until they tie into sherpashare or the Lyft/Uber reporting they can't verify your trips. .

Other then selling items from your car (battery packs, cables, bar goodies) looks like a good revenue stream.

We're all independent contractors, and it's at your discretion to implement such things.

I plan on running both, I have two back seats. 
And have my own tablet there too for pax to play games/music. I have a spare T-Mobile craplet.


----------



## ATLLyfter (Apr 12, 2015)

I have been playing with the Vugo (Volkswagen) app. I already had the hardware so why not? So far I have not seen a single paid ad on it. It is a steady reel of PSAs. Annoying after a couple of minutes, but pax can turn the sound off.

I think it will be good if it starts generating revenue, even if they just added some "tip your driver" messaging. For now it looks like $500 a month is a long way off.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so how does it know you actually have the tablet up and facing a pax again?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll keep it in the trunks wheel well.

But i do see tablets in 90% of the cabs in DC.


----------



## ATLLyfter (Apr 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> so how does it know you actually have the tablet up and facing a pax again?


I dont think that they can tell if the tablet is visible or not, my cameras are blocked by the headrest mount. They also don't integrate with Uber or Lyft so I doubt they know that you are just running errands and not driving Pax.

I don't condone cheating them, because I would like it to become a viable revenue stream, but it seems that it would be easy to do, which may deter paid advertisers.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll just leave it at home then, connected to WiFi and let the cats play with it.

Cha-ching $$$.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Waste of time at this point, buy a tab 2 and 30 dollar 3gb monthly data plan plus a mount and all you have is a pain in the ass.

It has spotty connection and you have to drive the route it says, if you don't you can't end the ride, If the customer changes there mind idk wtf happens but it will slow you down and I have yet to see how much my test made me, but I suspect if I am losing money in time and tips not to mention ratings.

They need a simple start/stop GPS based operation instead of turn on tablet, password mandatory BTW, connect to app however long that takes, enter location while customer is cursing you, drive there, try to end up exactly where your supposed to and hope you can make 1 extra dollar.

BTW Uber has been testing ads for awhile but they haven't perfected the make you do it for no extra money part yet, I've been told 2016 by one of there butt buddies.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

I picked up an Asus ME301T. Loaded OmniROM lollipop on it, tests so far so good.$70 of Craigslist.

Tablet app adds administrator access, requires pin and password, keeps pax from messing with it.

I think they have resolved the route issue.

Still just playing with it though.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

forkedover said:


> Waste of time at this point, buy a tab 2 and 30 dollar 3gb monthly data plan plus a mount and all you have is a pain in the ass.
> 
> It has spotty connection and you have to drive the route it says, if you don't you can't end the ride, If the customer changes there mind idk wtf happens but it will slow you down and I have yet to see how much my test made me, but I suspect if I am losing money in time and tips not to mention ratings.
> 
> ...


the data plan i dont worry about. I have unlimited sprint and can tether free
yikes you have to re route the route through the tablet? 
you cant end the ride on Uber's end? or the tablet ad app end?

but again, how do they know the tablet is actually facing the pax?
and when you put in the addres, is it connected to the Uber partners app somehow? otherwise couldnt you had to make a personal grocery store run, couldnt you just punch in Shopper's food warehouse?

and the pay is $1 extra per trip?


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

They pay 80% of the fees they make, supposedly.

It needs you to add in the address from the phone app, the tablet app is automatic, and does not need to be on the same network.

Yes, it can be gamed on personal trips, or appears that way.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LyftMurph said:


> Yes, it can be gamed on personal trips, or appears that way.


major flaw lol?


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't know what the pay is but they say 3 per hour so I figure 1 per 20 minute trip, which means drivers will lose money. I sold the tablet I bought and am better off not getting screwed for more rides, tips and ratings.

If views wagon had a brain they would collude with Lyft to snatch ubers workforce.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

app update uses the front facing camera, can't tell what its doing. emailing support.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i see this is easy to get started with a simple download

whats folks average earnings a week for Vugo(viewswagon)???


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i see this is easy to get started with a simple download
> 
> whats folks average earnings a week for Vugo(viewswagon)???


No earnings for me yet,

The driver app acts as an intermediary between your Uber/Lyft and the tablet. You input the address. At end of ride you end ride. 
Tablet app shows tiles and video ads, has volume controls on screen. Tapping on a tile brings you to any related website of the ad, using its own browser.

In my setup I have:
Nexus 6 for Driver apps
Nexus 7 for my nav/control, running Vugo control app here
Asus 10" tablet with Vugo tablet enabled.

Pax enters car, I input dest address into Vugo app, click start, then click nav button in Vugo app, it launches your preferred nav. 
Vugo has a floating button to go back to app that hovers over nav, end of trip cloick this and end trip in Vugo
End trip on driver app

for the plebs with no secondary nav android, it would be app switching.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Your doing all of this and not getting paid, Uber wants to clone you.


----------



## elronaldo (Apr 9, 2017)

I've had one in the car for about three months using my phone's hotspot (ie: same network) and three different tablets, one of which is their #1 recommended preference: a Samsung Note 3 running Android 6.0 - no pay and never any sort of indication that they know I'm presenting their ads. There is no login to see statements of trips I've done or periods when I was presenting their ads, never an email that I met any sort of milestone. I've driven enough to make over $10k from Uber and Lyft, but not a penny from Vugo other than the $100 they sent me for tweeting a pic of my in-car setup one Saturday morning... that was a 'contest' that I 'won' and didn't have anything to do with actual ad presentation... about to write the COO who sent me the $100 and ask WTF...


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

elronaldo said:


> I've had one in the car for about three months using my phone's hotspot (ie: same network) and three different tablets, one of which is their #1 recommended preference: a Samsung Note 3 running Android 6.0 - no pay and never any sort of indication that they know I'm presenting their ads. There is no login to see statements of trips I've done or periods when I was presenting their ads, never an email that I met any sort of milestone. I've driven enough to make over $10k from Uber and Lyft, but not a penny from Vugo other than the $100 they sent me for tweeting a pic of my in-car setup one Saturday morning... that was a 'contest' that I 'won' and didn't have anything to do with actual ad presentation... about to write the COO who sent me the $100 and ask WTF...


Did you get a reply from the COO?


----------



## elronaldo (Apr 9, 2017)

Beware - Vugo does not pay. They just don't. Ran them for months and never had a penny deposited. Complained. THey say they will pay. They never do.



pismire said:


> Did you get a reply from the COO?


Got a reply from the CEO, not the COO - still no pay....


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

So basically, they are rats.

Im thinking their play is to sign up unsuspecting drivers to pay the $195 yearly sign up fee. That's where they are making their money.


----------

